# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الشعر في العصر الاموي - تمهيد    بقلم  د.  فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

الشعر في العصر الاموي 
        بقلم -  د . فالح الحجية


العصرالأموى ابتدأ سنة\ 41 هـجرية عندما انتقلت الخلافة الاسلامية من الخلفاء الراشدين وآخرهم الحسن بن علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنهما والذي حكم مدة ستة اشهر بعد مقتل ابيه كرم الله وجهه ثم اعلن تنازله عن الخلافة لمعاوية بن أبى سفيان بشروط معينة اولها حقنا لدماء المسلمين فاعلن معاوية الخلافة الاموية في الدولة الاسلامية واتخذ مدينة دمشق في الشام عاصمة لها وهي ثالث عاصمة للخلافة الاسلامية بعد المدينة المنورة والكوفة . 
و بينت عندما تحدثت عن الشعر العربي في صدر الاسلام انه لحقه وهن و ركود خلال تلك الفترة بسبب انبهار الشعراء في القران الكريم والدين الجديد وانشغالهم به وموقف الاسلام من الشعر في هذا العصراهتمام المسلمين بالقران الكريم بحيث طغى على كل شيء في حياتهم اليومية .

ازدهر الشعر مجددا في العصر الاموي واتسعت افاقه ومراميه وتحسنت اساليبه ورقت معانيه والفاظه تبعا لحالة العصر الجديد ومظاهره السياسية والدينية والقبلية والثقافية فقد ظهرت في هذا العصر خلافات و احزاب سياسية واخرى قبلية واخري مذهبية أي تعددت السياسات في هذا العصر وتحولت الى صراع عنيف بين بعضها والبعض الاخر حتى وصلت الى حد المقاتلة والتخريب في بعض الاحيان وقد خاض غمار هذه الاحداث الشعراء وتحزب كل شاعر الى فئته او جماعته وهذا امر طبيعي حيث ان الشعراء هم من افراد هذا المجتمع وصفوتهم وهم اصحاب الثقافة والفكر واولي الالباب والي النهى فكان لكل حزب من هذه الاحزاب او جماعة من هذه الجماعات او فئة من هذه الفئات شعراؤه الذين يدافعون عنه وينشرون افكاره ومفاهيمه فقد كا ن الشعراء والادباء عامة يمثلون الصحافة المحلية في عصرنا هذا .

فقد ظهرت الاحزاب الساسية في المجتمع العربي واختلفت وجهات نظر كل حزب عن الاحزاب الاخرى اتجاه سياسة الدولة او الخلافة وكان هناك اربعة احزاب رئيسية :

الاول الحزب الاموي: وهو الحزب الحاكم و المناصر للدولة ومجريات سياستها وهم الخلفاء والمناصرون لهم وحاشيتهم وذوي الجاه والسلطان وما تبعهم من ابناء الشعب اوالمجتع عامة ولهم شعراؤهم وادباؤهم الذين يعيشون في كنفهم ويغدقون عليهم الاموال واشهرهم الاخطل التغلبي والفرزدق يقول الاخطل مادحا الخليفة عبد الملك :

نفسي فداء امير المؤمنين اذا 
ابدى النواجد يوما صارم ذكر

الخائض الغرة الميمون طائره
خليفة الله يستسقى به المطر

من نبعة من قريش يعصبون بها
وما ان يوازي باعلى نبتها الشجر

وهناك الحزب العلوي الذين كانوا يرون ان الامويين اغتصبوا الخلافة الاسلامية ويعتقدون انه يجب ان تكون في البيت العلوي حصرا ومن شعرائهم الكميت الاسدي يقول في مدح ال البيت ويذ م بني امية في هاشمياته :

فقل لبني امية حيث حلوا 
وان خفت المهند والقطيعا 

الا اف لدهر كنت فيه 
هدانا طائعا لكم مطيعا 

اجاع الله من اشبعتموه
واشبع من بجوركم ا جيعا

بمرضي السياسة هاشمي
يكون حيا لاءمته ربيعا

والحزب الزبيري وهم اصحاب عبد الله بن الزبير واخيه مصعب بن الزبير وهؤلاء نظرتهم ان الخلافة يجب ان تكون في قريش وليست حكرا على العلويين او الامويين و من شعرائهم الشاعر قيس بن عبيد الله الرقيات اذ يقول :

ايا المشتهي فناء قريش 
بيد الله عمرها والفناء

لو تقضى وتترك الناس كانوا 
غنم الذئب غاب عنه الرعاء

انما مصعب شهاب من الله
تجلت عن وجهه الظلما ء

ملكه ملك قوة ليس له
جبروت ولا به كبرياء

يتقي الله في الامور وقد
افلح من كان همه الاتقاء

اما الحزب الاخر فهم الخوارج وهم الذين خرجوا على علي بن ابي طالب اثر قبوله الصلح في معركة ( صفين ) حيث يرون ان الخلافة حق لجميع المسلمين لا فرق بين مسلم واخر امتثالا للاية الشريفة ( ان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم ) بل تكون للاصلح و منهم الشاعر قطري بن الفجاءة والطرماح ومن قول الاخير:
.

لقد شقيت شقاءا لا انقطاع له 
اذ لم افز فوزة تنجي من النا ر

النار لم ينج من روعتها احد 
الا المنيب بقلب المخلص الشاري

او الذي سبقت من قبل مولده
له السعادة من خلاقها الباري


ولكل حزب من هذه الاحزاب او لكل جماعة من هذه الجماعات شعراؤهم والناطقون باسمهم وكانت الجماعات الثلاثة المذكورة انفا معارضة لسياسة الدولة الاموية و قد تطورت هذه الخلافات بينهم وبين الدولة الى حد النزاع المسلح والاقتتال .

واذا كان الاسلام قضى على العصبية القبلية وجعل الولاء لله وللرسول ولكن بعد وفاة الرسول الكريم صلوات الله تعالى عليه وسلامه بدت بوادر العصبية القبلية تنبت بذورها من جديد وكانت قد بدت للظهور مجددا ذلك زمن الخلفاء الراشدين وبالأخص في خلافة عثمان وعلي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنهما وتفاقم هذا الخلاف حتى بلغ ذروته اثناء الحكم الاموي اذ تغذت العنصرية القبلية وبدت الخلافات بين القبائل هذه مضرية وهذه يمانية وهذه عدنانية وهذه قحطانية وغيرها من الخلافات القبلية 

وكان للخلفاء الامويين يد في اذكاء هذه الفتن ذلك لغرض ابعاد الناس عن سياسة الدولة وانشغالهم في مثل هذه الامور وليؤمنوا المعارضة او شدتها وليحدوا منها فكان ان اشتد النزاع والصراع القبلي الى درجة خطيرة وكان لكل قبيلة شعراؤها يذودون عنها ويردون على شعراء القبيلة المناهضة لها ويفخرون عليهم فكان هناك رجعة ثقافية لدراسة تاريخ القبائل الى العصر الجاهلي والبحث عن مفاخر ومثالب كل عشيرة كي يستطيع الشاعر ان يرد على شاعر القبيلة الاخرى بما عنده من مفاخر لقبيلته ومثالب في القبائل الاخرى . 

وقد ظهر اثر التعصب القبلي في الشعر كثيرا مما ادى الى ظهور الهجاء بين الشعراء ومنه ظهور شعر النقائض وكذلك ازداد فن الفخر فاخذ الشعراء كل يفخر بقومه وقد ادت هذه الظاهرة الى انشقاق بين القبائل وشرخها اوتعميق العلاقات بينها .

وكذلك تأثر الشعر الاموي بالتيارات الثقافية وقد اهتم بعض الشعراء والادباء في الناحية الثقافية والفكرية وكان من اسباب دفع هؤلاء الشعراء الا هتمام بالشعر وبما يحقق ما يصبون اليه وما يحتاجونه من معلومة تفيد هم في شعرهم وحركة النقد والاستشهاد بجيد الشعر وتاثر الشعراء الامويين بالثقافة الجاهلية والاسلامية لذلك جاء اغلب شعرهم سليم العبارة فصيحا سهل الحفظ مختلط المعاني وكثير من استشهد بشعر هذا العصر في اللغة وبلاغتها او نحوها وبيانها واعتمد عليه النقاد والادباء .

والاحوال المعاشية والاجتماعية ورفاهية العيش كان لها تاثيرا عظيما في الشعر الاموي و كذلك ظهور اللهو والترف فنشط الغزل الحضرى في الحجاز وخاصة في المدينة المنورة ومكة المكرمة والطائف وظهر الغزل البدوي( العذري) في نجد وكذلك اتسعت معالم الشعر الخمري ومجالسه والشعر الوصفي نتيجة اختلاط العرب بالامم الاخرى كالفارسية والرومانية والهندية اضافة لما ورثوه من موروث جاهلي. 

لم يسر الامويون على السياسة التي انتهجها الاسلام في القران الكريم ( ان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم ) و ما سار الرسول الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم او الخلفاء الراشدون من بعده في تسيير دفة الحكم وامور الدولة .

فقد انتهجت الدولة الاموية سياسة التعريب وتفضيل العنصر العربي على غيره من اتباع الدولة التي اصبح في داخلها ومن رعاياها الفارسي والهندي والافريقي والاوربي والتركي ومن كل العناصر الانسانية الاخرى فكانوا يسمون غير العرب ( الموالي ) ويعتمدون العنصر العربي في كل مفاصل الدولة ويفضلونهم على غيرهم من الاقوام أي ان الدولة الاموية دولة قومية عربية فيقدمونهم على الموالي حيث ينظرون اليهم نظرة فيها نوع من ريبة وخشية ومذلة ولا يستخدموهم في شؤون الدولة الا في النزر القليل منهم والذي لا يجدون عنه بديلا عربيا . لذا عزف الموالي عن وظائف الدولة وتحولوا للعمل في الحرف و الصناعا ت البسيطة كل بمعرفته لتلك الحرف التي كان يأنف منها العربي ا ويستهجنها ويعتبر العمل بها عيبا .

ومن المعلوم انه نبغ في العصر الاموي او قال الشعر فيه عدد من الشعراء كثير فقد ذكر ان عدد شعراء هذا العصر او من قال الشعر فيه قد تجاوز عددهم مائتي وخمسين شاعرا منهم المخضرمون الذين عاشوا في عصر صدر الاسلام والعصر الاموي وقالوا الشعر في كل منها . وقد انتقيت في هذا الكتاب كما في العصرالجاهلي والاسلامي كوكبة من الشعراء فترجمت لحياتهم وقد شمل هذا الاختيار كل مناحي الحياة في هذا العصر وكذلك كل الفنون الشعرية وجئت بالافضل بالاسمى في الاختيار فيما يخص الاشخاص والقصائد المقالة والاغراض الشعرية وانواعها . 

وقد ادى هذا التصرف الخلافي الى ظهور التباغض والتناحر والكراهية بين العرب وبين العناصر الاخرى من المسلمين الاعاجم وخاصة الفرس وقد ظهر هذا جليا في الشعر اذ ظهر شعراء من الموالي تعصبوا لقومياتهم وافتخروا بها ثم كانوا وبالا على العربية ومستقبلها كالشاعر الفارسي اسماعيل بن سيار الذي راح يفتخربالفرس ويفضلهم على العرب .

وعلى العموم اتسعت افاق الشعر في كل مدارج الحياة في هذا العصر بعد ركودها في عصر صدر الاسلام الاول ويمكن ان نقول ان الشعر في العصر الاموي كان في بداية ثورته وبداية شدة غليانه .

وكان من الطبيعي ان تتوسع وتزداد الفنون الشعرية في هذا العصر بعد الانكماش الذي لحقها في العصر الذي قبله فقد طرق الشعراء في هذا العصر ابوابا كثيرة في الشعر منها ما كانت موجودة في الجاهلية والاسلام فوسعوها واكثروا فيها ومنها ما هو محدث وجديد ابتكروه تبعا لظروف الحياة وسعتها ومتطلباتها ومنها ما كان له اثر في الجاهلية و الاسلام فا ضا فوا فيه حتى جعلوه غرضا مستقلا قائما بذاته فمن الفنون التي اتسعت في هذا العصر:

الفخر والمدح فقد توسعت فنون شعر الفخر في هذا العصر كثيرا لوجود التحزب واشتداء المنافسة بين الاحزاب من جهة وبين التعصب القبلي من جهة اخرى ايضا فتفاخر الشعراء كل بقبيلته اوحزبه او مذهبه كما تفاخروا في الشجاعة والكرم وكثرة الاموال والاولاد ويتميز الفخر هذه المرة بطابعه الاجتماعي الجماعي وسلوكه جماعية الفخر وابتعاده عن الفردية ومن اشهر شعراء الفخر :

جرير والفرزدق والاخطل وقيس الرقيات ومن شعر الاخير هذه الابيات:

خلق من بني كنانة حولي 
بفلسطين يسرعون الركوبا

من رجال تفنى الرجال وخيل
رجم بالقنا تسد ا لغيوبا 

وان قوم الفتى هم الكنز في 
دنياه والحال تسرع التقليبا

اما في المدح فقد بالغ الشعراء متأثرين بالتيارات السياسية والتحزب و التعصب القبلي او الطمع والتكسب في الشعر لدى بعض الشعراء وخاصة شعراء خاصة الخلفاء وامراء الولايات الجديدة

والمديح اما حزبيا فيعبر عن رأي و عاطفة الشاعر بصدق اتجاه ما يحمل من افكار ومفاهيم او قبليا مدافعة عن عصبيته وقبيلته وفي كل تنبع العاطفة فيه صادقة تعبر عما يجيش في نفس الشاعر اتجاه الممدوح من ذلك قول الشاعر الكميت الاسدي في
مدح بني هاشم يقول:-

بني هاشم رهط النبي فانني
بهم ولهم ارضى مرارا واغضب

فمالي الا ال احمد شيعة
ومالي الا مذهب الحق مذهب

وربما كان المدح عن طمع وتكسب فيكون الكذب والمخاتلة الشعرية واضحة فيه وغير معبر عن عاطفة صادقة خالصة ويكون التكلف ظاهرا فيه ومنه قول الفرزدق البصريث مادحا الخليفة عبد الملك بن مروان:-

ارى الثقلين الجن والانس اصبحا
يمدان اعناقا اليك تقرب

وما منهما الا يرجى كرامة
بكفيك او يخشى العقاب فيهرب

وما دون كفيك انتهاء لراغب
ولا لمناه من ورائك مذهب

اما الهجاء فهو ايضا فن توسع كثيرا في هذا العصر وقد تشعب عدة شعب او فنون ترفد كل فن روافد اخرى فكان الهجاء السياسي والهجاء المذهبي و الهجاء الفرقي الطائفي والهجاء التعصبي القبلي ومن الهجاء قول الاخطل التغلبي النصراني في هجاء الانصار :

ذهبت قريش بالمكارم والعلى
واللؤم تحت عمائم الانصار

فذروا المعالي لستموا من اهلها
وخذوا مساحيكم بني النجار

ومنه الصراع القبلي الذي ادى الى انقسام العرب الى يمانية ومضرية وفيه يقول الشاعر الطرماح بن الحكيم في 
هجاء قبائل تميم: -

تميم بطرق اللؤم اهدى من القطا
ولو سلكت سبل المكارم ضلت

ولو ان برغوثا على ظهر نملة 
يكر على صفي تميم لولت

ومنه الهجاء الفردي الذي يظهر العداء الشخصي للشاعر او المنافسة بينهم وقد ظهر لدى فحول الشعراء مثل الفرزدق وجرير و الاخطل ويتميز بتجاوزه حدود الهجاء التي كانت معروفة من قبل وربما تجاوز الاداب الاجتماعية التي كانت سائدة حيث يهجو الشاعر غريمه باقذع الكلمات واخسها مما لم تألفه العرب من ذي قبل وبذلك ظهر فن جديد سمي ( النقائض) . من ذلك هجاء جرير للفرزدق :

خلق الفرزدق سوءة في مالك 
ولخلف ضبة كان شر غلام 

مهلا فرزدق ان قومك فيهموا
خورالقلوب وخفة الاحلام

كان العنان على ابيك محرما
والكير كان عليه غير حرام

مازلت تسعى في خيالك سادرا
حتى التبست بعرتي وعرامي

واما الرثاء بقي على ما هو عليه في الجاهلية والاسلام غير موسع الا انه ظهر فيه فن يكاد يكون جديدا هو رثاء الخلفاء والامراء والقادة واؤلي الشأن ولم يكن صادق العاطفة بل في اكثر الاحيان كان تقليدا طمعا في التكسب والمال الا ان بعضه ذو عاطفة صادقة فياضة عندما يكون المرثي ذا علاقة بالشاعر كالقرابة والصداقة فتشعر بحراة نفسه المتاثرة او المحزونة على فقد المرثي ومن اشهر شعراء الرثاء : الاخطل وجرير وليلى الاخيلية التي تقول في رثاء حبيبها المتوفي :-

لعمرك ما الموت عار على الفتي
اذا لم تصبه في الحياة المعاير

وما احد حي وان عاش سالما
باخلد ممن غيبته المقابر

والوصف رغم حدوث تطور كبير في كل مجالات الحياة فقد ظل الشاعر الاموي يصف ما وصفه شعراء الجاهلية مثل وصف الناقة والضعن والاطلال ومجالس الخمر ولم يأتوا الا انه وجدت ومضات وصفية جميلة لدى بعض الشعراء ومن الشعراء الذين اشتهروا بالوصف : ذو الرمة والاخطل يقول الاخطل في وصف الخمرة :-

فصبوا عقارا في اناء كأنها
اذا لمحوها جذوة تتآكل

تدب د بيبا في العظام كانه
دبيب نمال من نقى يتهيل

وجدت اغراض او فنون مبتكرة او لها اثر جاهلي فتوسع الشعراء فيها بحيث ا صبحت ا غراضا جديد ة منها الغزل . 

فالغزل فن من الفنون الشعرية القديمة قدم الشعر و فيه تعبير عما يعتمل في عاطفة الشاعر الشخصية وما يختلج في نفسه وقلبه من هواجس ولواعج وحب وشوق ووجد ووله وغرام يبثها لحبيبته.

وقد انكمش في صدر الاسلام واصابه الضعف والوهن ثم بعث من جديد في العصر الاموي بصورة واسعة حتى ان بعض الشعراء لم يكن لهم شعر الا في الغزل وهم امتداد لعشاق العرب الجاهليين ويتبين فيه ثلاثة اتجاهات واسعة ومختلفة احدها عن الاخر تبعا لطبيعة ونفسية الشاعر ومكانته وشاعريته . 

اولها الغزل التقليدي : 

وهي ابيات في الحب والغزل والتشبيب يفتتح الشاعر فيها قصيدته وسمي تقليديا لأنه استمرار لغزل الجاهليين وصدر الاسلام وفيه يتغزل الشاعر بمن يحب وفي اكثر الاحيان يذكر اسما لحبيبته ويذكر ساعات اللقاء وايام الجفاء والم الشوق ولوعة الهوى والفراق وقد اكثر فيه فحول الشعراء هذا العصر وهم : جرير والاخطل والفرزدق في افتتاحيات قصائدهم وغيرهم ايضا ومما قاله جرير في الغزل و يتمثل فيها بافضل بيتين قالتها العرب في شعر الغزل في الشعر القديم او الحديث اذ لم يأت شاعر بمثلهما فيه :

لقد كتمت الهوى حتـى تهيجنـي
لا أستطيـع لهـذا الحـب كتمانـا

كاد الهوى يوم سلمانيـن يقتلنـي
وكـاد يقتلنـي يومـا ببيـدانـا

لا بارك الله في من كان يحسبكـم 
الا على العهد حتى كانـا ماكانـا

لا بارك الله في الدنيا اذا انقطعـت 
أسباب دنياك من اسبـاب دنيانـا

ما احدث الدهـر مما تعلميـن لكـم
للحبل صرما ولا للعهـد نسيانـا

ان العيون التي في طرفها حـور
قتلننـا ثـم لـم يحيـن قتـلانـا*

يصرعن ذا اللب حتى لا حراك به 
وهن اضعـف خلـق الله انسانا *
اما الغزل الاخر فهو الغزل العفيف او العذري وسمي بالعذري لانه شاع بين قبائل بني عذرة التي تقطن في نجد و قرى الحجاز الشرقية و منها اشتقت تسميته. يتميز الشعر العذري بانه شعر يروي قصص حب حقيقية وصريحة وهو شعر الحب العفيف المحتشم البعيد عن التبذل والتفسخ الخلقي ويطلق عليه ( الغزل البدوي ) ايضا وقد تسمى شعراؤه او بعض منهم باسماء من يحبون ومن اهم من اشتهر به من الشعراء جميل بثينة و كثير عزة وعبد الله بن الدمينة ومجنون ليلى وغيرهم يقول الشاعر (جميل بثينة ) او جميل بن عبد الله العذري في حبه لبثينة حبيبته:

واني لأرضى من بثينة بالذي
لو ابصره الواشي لقرت بلابله

بلاه بان لا استطيع و بالمنى
وبالامل المرجو قد خاب امله

وبالنظرة العجلى وبالحول تنقضي
واواخره لا تلتقي واوائله

بينما ذاع او انتشر غزل اخر نسميه ( حضري) في الحجاز خاصة في المدن الثلاث الكبرى مكة والمدينة والطائف لتوفر اسباب العيش المترف واستتباب الامن وكثرة الاموال والترف الاجتماعي .
وهذا الحب حب مبني على المادة الجسدية واللذة الجنسية وقد ذكر الشعراء في قصائدهم قصصا واحداث بعبارات جريئة بشكل لا مثيل له في العصر الجاهلي ولا في عصر صدر الاسلام وقد توسع هذا الغزل ليشكل مدرسة شعرية بذاته ويمثل حياة العبث والمجون واللهو والفسوق وخلاف خلق الاسلام .

ويتميز بالاعتماد على الحادثة لذلك كثر فيه القصص الغرامية والمغامرات في طلب النساء والتعرض لهن ونلاحظ فيه الحوار الشعري بين الحبيب وحبيبته او الشاعر وحبيبته . 

ومن اهم شعراء هذا النوع من الغزل عمر بن ابي ربيعة والاحوص والعرجي والحارث بن خالد ومن قول الشاعر عمر بن ابي ربيعة هذه الابيات :

فحييت اذ فاجأتها فتولهت 
وكادت بمكنون التحية تجهر

وقالت وقد عضت بالبنان فضحتني
وانت امرؤ ميسور أمرك أعسر

فوالله ماادري أتعجيل حاجة
سرت بك ام قد نام من كنت تحذر

فقلت لها بل قادني الشوق والهوى
الايك وما نفس من الناس تشعر

ومن الفنون الشعرية التي توسعت كثيرا (الخمريات) فهي 
غرض من اغراض الشعر العربي التي كانت معروفة في الجاهلية الا ان الاسلام حرّم الخمر والقول فيها فا متنع شعراء صدر الاسلام من القول فيها وحتى عن ذكرها في اشعارهم وقصيدهم ومن المفروض ان تهجر نهائيا طالما حرمها الاسلام الا انها ظهرت في العصر الاموي مجددا لقلة حدة الدولة اتجاه الدين وانتشار اللهو والترف وظهور المجون لدى بعض الشعراء الشباب او من اديان اخرى

ومن اسباب ظهورها ايضا التمازج الاجتماعي من الاعاجم من فرس وروم واقباط وغيرهم في الدولة الاموية واتساع رقعتها الجغرافية ومن شعراء الخمرة الشاعر الاخطل التغلبي حيث كان مسيحيا اذ ذكرها كثيرا في قصائده وتغنى بها وفيها يقول :

تفوح بماء يشبه الطيب طيبه
اذا ما تعاطت كاسها من يد يد

تميت وتحي بعد موت وموتها
لذيذ ومحياها الذ واحمد 


واختم بحثي هذا بفن النقائض وهي قصائد في غاية في البلاغة والمتانة تمتاز بطولها وتكاد تكون تطورا لشعر الهجاء الا انها يدخلها المدح والفخر ايضا يردّ الشاعر فيها على خصمه الشاعر الاخر او خصومه من الشعراء. 

و تتميز هذه القصائد انها تشترك في الوزن والقافية والروي فكل قصيدتين متضادتين تأتيان من بحر واحد وروي واحد وقافية واحدة كانهما قصيدة واحدة لولا اختلاف المقاصد والاهواء و نستطيع ان نقول انها قد تطورت من الهجاء الجاهلي وفي النقيضة يمدح الشاعر قومه ونفسه بافتخار ويفند مزاعم خصمه الشاعر الاخر .

وقد شاعت النقائض في هذا العصر الاموي نتيجة للصراع الحزبي او القبلي او العداء الشخصي بين الشعراء انفسهم حتى اصبحت فنا جديدا من فنون الشعر العربي له شعراؤه وفرسانه وقيلت فيه القصائد الطوال الرائعة التي اعجب بها الادباء والنقاد واعتبرت من روائع الشعر العربي.

و النقائض فن متطور من الهجاء الجاهلي حيث يعتبر البذرة الاصلية له والقصيدة في هذا الفن تختلف عن قصيدة الهجاء كونها ملتزمة الرد والنقض لما يرد في القصيدة المقابلة مع التزام القصيدة الناقضة نفس وزن وقافية وروي القصيدة المنقوضة .

ويمكننا ان نقول انها لم يكن لها وجود في الشعر الجاهلي او شعر صدر الاسلام وانها وليدة هذا العصر وهي فن من فنون الشعر العربي الجديد في العصر الاموي .

ان هذه النقائض زادت من حدة الخلاف وشدة النزاع الحزبي والقبلي بين الاطراف المتنازعة حيث اتجه الشعراء في البحث عن مثالب بعضهم البعض ومثالب الاقوام الاخرين واللهاث وراء معرفة كل مثلبة في الشاعر الاخر و في قومه وعشيرته في الماضي او في الحاضر وان كانت خافية الا ا نها رسمت صورة لحياة المجتمع العربي والقبلي وكانت سببا مباشرا في دراسة المجتمع القبلي من قبل هؤلاء الشعراء واحداث عصرهم فكانت مصدرا مهما من مصادر تاريخ العصر الجاهلي فهي دراسة او نبش في التاريخ وراء الاحداث وما تمخض عنها من نوازع وامور تهم هذا الطرف او ذاك وقد خرجت بعض هذه القصائد عن المالوف في الاصول والاداب واهم شعراء هذا الفن الفرزدق والاخطل وجرير .
يقول جرير في الفرزدق : 

ولقد ولدت ام الفرزدق فاجرا
فجاءت بوزار قصيرالقوادم

هو الرجس يا اهل ا لمدينة فاحذروا 
مداخل رجس بالخبيثات عالم

فيرد عليه الفرزدق فيقول :

قال ابن صانعة الزروب لقومه 
لااستطيع رواسي الاعلام

ووجدت قومك فقؤوا من لؤ مهم
عينيك عند مكارم الا قوام

صغرت دلاؤهم فما ملاءوا بها
حوضا ولا شهدوا عراك زحام
واستطيع ان اقول لقد تميزت الافكار عموما بوضوحها وعدم المغالاة في اخفائها وراء كلمات العاطفة لم يختلف الشعراء في رهافة عواطفهم وحساسيتها ولا في صورهم عن شعراء العصرين الجاهلي وصدر الاسلام فكانت الدافع المباشر الى القول وموقف الشاعر ففتحت نفس المتلقي وبعثت القصيدة فيها بحيث تكون أهم الحقائق والافكار والهدف الرئسي منها اثارة الانفعال في نفوس المتلقين بعرض الحقائق الرائعة و تمتاز العبارة بالانتقاء والتفخيم والوقوف على مواطن الجمال كما تكون الصور الخيالية والصنعة البديعية والكلمات الموسيقية مظهرا للانفعال العميق فاتت العبارة في القصيدة الاموية جزلة متينة وقد عبرت عن عاطفة صادقة قوية حية اتبعثت في وجدان الشـاعر العربي . حيث ان الشـعر هو صياغة لغوية يجتمع فيها الحرف الرصين والمعنى الشريف والبلاغة المعبرة والخيال الواسع بهذه العناصر المختلفة في وحدة متكاملة للتعبير عما يريد الشاعر أن يقوله. او ينشده 
والله الموفق .
   امير البيان العربي
د. فالح نصيف الحجية
الكيلاني 
العراق – ديالى – بلد روز


******************************

----------

